
Wittgenstein's Handles - lermontov
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/05/24/wittgensteins-handles/
======
a_bonobo
An alternative proposal: Wittgenstein studied engineering before he became a
philosopher, his doctorate is on planes and kites, and he did some research on
how kites behave in certain situations.

Could this be another reason for the focus on mechanics in his architectural
work? He had no prior knowledge of architecture (he did design his furniture
though, as far as I remember), and if you'd ask me to design an entire house,
I too would focus more on the areas I'd know about ("here's a plan of the
house with optimal WLAN access everywhere, and good space for cat 5 cables in
all walls - what do you mean there's no bathroom?")

~~~
ehudla
See this book! [https://www.amazon.com/Wittgenstein-Flies-Kite-Story-
Models/...](https://www.amazon.com/Wittgenstein-Flies-Kite-Story-
Models/dp/0131499971)

------
amelius
It is a pity that the only image in the article provides such a limited view
of the actual handle.

------
gr33nman
Those interested in the philosophy of door handles will enjoy Don Norman's
classic:

The Design of Everyday Things: Revised and Expanded Edition
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0465050654/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_OkRx...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0465050654/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_OkRxxb9JY1X1A)

------
robobro
Brilliant. He's relevant to programming because he popularized truth tables,
too ...

------
Ftuuky
Fascinating, had no idea the common door handle was designed by Wittgenstein!

